# Votes Please - Bilberry Or Smart Wheels



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

What's better?

VP Bilberry or AS Smart Wheels

I assume they are both non acidic. 

Can buy a 1l from ebay for £9 but wonder what works better. 

I need something that can be rinsed with water in a pump sprayer as I use ONR and don't have access to a hose. ONR on its own doesn't shift the brake dust well enough in my opinion. 

Regards


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Both are strongly alkaline to acidic I believe.

I would suggest you use the original and best Angelwax Bilberry wheel cleaner. Much kinder to your wheels.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use juicy details

It's ph neutral and cleans very well

Winner winner


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

So many to choose from


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Out of the the two I have only used bilberry. And I found it to be very effective. Dilutes well and still has good cleaning power.. just to throw this one into the mix I use auto finesse imperial and Its one of the best wheel cleaners I have used.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Original Bilberry is fantastic and LSP safe.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Smart wheels for me


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Smart wheels is better imo. I wouldn't touch the stuff on eBay though, some of it has turned out not to be legitimate and in some cases potentially dangerous stuff. 5L will last ages. 

Blueberry - it's either one or the other, can't ve strong alkaline and acidic they're at opposite ends of the scale....


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

suspal said:


> Smart wheels for me


me 2:thumb:
nick.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool. 
AP motor stores have 1l for £8. Surely it would be legit from them. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AutoSmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43c41a42f3


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

rayner said:


> Smart wheels is better imo. I wouldn't touch the stuff on eBay though, some of it has turned out not to be legitimate and in some cases potentially dangerous stuff. 5L will last ages.
> 
> Blueberry - it's either one or the other, can't ve strong alkaline and acidic they're at opposite ends of the scale....


Think she means it's much stronger alkaline and that's why it isn't acidic


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just stumbled across this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wolfs-chemicals-nano-wheel-cleaner-cat4.html
Any good?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

mattyh2013 said:


> What's better?
> 
> VP Bilberry or AS Smart Wheels
> 
> ...


If you are planning to buy from Ebay then please do not buy our Smart Wheels. We do not sell in 1 litre containers and you could be buying anything. If you want a small pack size then go and buy VP Bilberry. Our product range is packaged for the professional market and smallest factory sealed original packaging size is 5 litres


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

mattyh2013 said:


> Cool.
> AP motor stores have 1l for £8. Surely it would be legit from them.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AutoSmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43c41a42f3


I repeat, our smallest pack size is 5 litres. If you find Smart Wheels in a smaller size then someone has decanted it and we will not accept any liability for the quality of the product nor for the safety of the packaging and labelling.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

OP just buy smart wheels but in the genuine 5L container

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-smart-wheels.html

£23 delivered to your door and will last you a few years :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a small sample of VP Bilberry about 100 or 200 ml but would need to confirm and 5L of smart wheels and could decant 500ml.

As long as postage costs aren't ridiculous and I'd need to check first and see how much bilberry is in the bottle of you're interested but could post it inclusive of fees for £8.50??


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im sorry but bilberry is Ru***h.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

AS smart wheels has got to be one of the best if not the best wheel cleaner on the market.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Angelwax Original Bilberry is fantastic and LSP safe.


Yep, AW original Bilberry is the one for me also.

That's why I bought 5L


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Out of them two it's definitely Smart Wheels :thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Smart wheels all day long 

Bilberry smells nice but for me is useless at actually cleaning brake dust


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure both are great. Though would avoid ebay for auto smart like the plague


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

both alkaline, would'nt use either all the time. simply seal your wheels and they'll come up clean easily with soapy water. 'non acidic' still seems to = 100% to alot of people, which isn't the case..


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Of the two smart wheels but I have noticed bubbles appeared on alloy wheels after a few uses of this which never happened before with Orchard Wheel Cleanse...


----------

